# i feel like im dying all the time



## Olivia (Aug 8, 2010)

people have said that im just obsessed with everything bad thats going on in my life..but i spend time looking for thoughts, "hoarding" information... looking into my mind, i asked myself this question a thousand times "what are you thinking about?", and now this miserable feeling is normal because i think im brain damaged and my mind is dying and i cant use it in the same way.i feel like this and i believe it, i dont know how to help myself or the "missing parts of my brain" i always think they're gone forever. i feel like im taking action on this weird type of brain suicide and nothing ever changes this one feeling of space and emptiness, until i dont have any thoughts that are important.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks like it's time for some breathing exercises and OCD meds!!


----------



## Kellysmom (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi Olives,
You are not dying. Your brain isn't dying. The dp just makes you think you are. It is all about the dp. 
Try to do some relaxation exercises and do things that distract you....things that you used to enjoy doing.
For me it's shopping. Hang in there. You'll be ok. This condition is only temporary.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 8, 2010)

thankyou







, althouh this post within itself was a reality test. this whole thing is messing with my self esteem, everyday different parts of my brain feel depleted or somehow lessened. i can barely get any words out and my thoughts and explanations come in the patterns. "and the worst part is", i think about how dp is the subconsciously numb feeling but this definitely feels like something on my behalf, which is who?my biggest fear is that someday i wont be able to explain whats happening to me


----------



## Kellysmom (Sep 23, 2010)

Olives said:


> thankyou
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hang in there. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------

